# Here I Am... First T cycle



## CityHunter (Dec 24, 2011)

Hi there,

After couple of years of Built's training (Baby got Back) and the learning of a proper diet, I decided to do my first cycle.

After having took some advices and read a lot about it, here is what I plan to do for my first one :


CITYHUNTER???S 10 WEEKS CYCLE


Cycle :


Sunday : 10mg Aromasin / 1 quarter tablet of Proscar per day (1.25mg)

Monday : 10mg Aromasin / 500iu HCG / 1 quarter tablet of Procar per day (1.25mg)

Tuesday : 10mg Aromasin / 250mg Enanthate /1  quarter tablet of Proscar per day (1.25mg)

Wednesday : 10mg Aromasin / 1 quarter tablet of Proscar per day (1.25mg)

Thursday : 10mg Aromasin / 1 quarter tablet of Proscar per day (1.25mg)

Friday : 10mg Aromasin / 500iu HCG / 1 quarter tablet of Proscar per day (1.25mg)

Saturday : 10mg Aromasin / 250mg Enanthate / 1 quarter tablet of Proscar per day (1.25mg)



Post Cycle Therapy :

16 days of : 2500iu HCG each day. 

100/100/100/50 Clomid (50mg taken twice per day during 3 weeks and the week 4, 50mg taken once per day)

20mg/20mg/20mg/10mg Aromasin (20mg daily for 3 weeks, 10mg daily in week 4)

3g Vit C every day split in 3 doses
10g creatine daily

1 quarter tablet of Proscar per day (1.25mg)


----------



## Digitalash (Dec 24, 2011)

Looks pretty solid except for a few things. For one I wouldn't use the proscar unless you absolutely need it. 500mg test for 10 weeks is almost definitely not going to be an issue unless you're SERIOUSLY prone to male pattern baldness. It also comes with some less than positive side effects that you would be better off avoiding unless necessary. Also I don't think you will need 100mg clomid for the first 3 weeks, just for the first one and then 50mg should be plenty. 50mg is really enough for recovery, the higher dosage in the front is just to help get blood levels up quickly as clomid has a pretty long half life and takes a bit to build up in the system. 100mg will likely provide no real additional benefit to your recovery but will probably increase the side effects (vision/mood swings etc.)

What are your stats though? Height/weight especially. 500mg test is a nice way to get your feet wet but personally I would've liked to go a little higher on my first run. I definitely would reccomend kickstarting with 25-30mg dbol for the first 4 weeks, or 100mg prop every other day. Some may disagree in the interest of playing it safe, but I would go so far as to say grab a third vial of test E so that you can up your dosage to 650mg or so towards the end of the cycle. Gains really seem to come to a grinding halt around week 8 due to myostatin levels increasing, and if you've made it that far with minimal sides I see no issue with throwing in a little more test to keep things moving. Just my .02


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Dec 24, 2011)

Your pinning days should be adjusted.  If you want to start your pin on Tuesday you should then pin on Friday.


----------



## suprfast (Dec 24, 2011)

Oh I am in this for sure.  Its my boy City.  BGB was a wonderful base.  I do my own variation of it now but follow it and still feel like I am making gains.


----------



## suprfast (Dec 24, 2011)

Your pins are split funky.  Its probably not a huge deal but I wouldnt mind seeing it split a tad more evenly like stated above.  

The HCG is dosed pretty high also.  500iu per week is really all you need.  I did basically the same cycle as you and similar to Digital states a dbol would have probably been a lot nicer.  I have no experience with it though so I am speaking from speculation.  I wasnt really impressed with the test only cycle at 500mg/wk.  

My only word of caution is acne.  I didnt get it BAD but I got some.  Pick up some 10% benzol peroxide from the store(generic or brand name) and apply it like a lotion after your shower(up to three times a day) on the acne affected area.  Rub it in, just like a lotion.

I can't speak for much more on the cycle but it looks like digital already did.  

Any questions hit me up City.  Awesome seeing you come to the dark side.


----------



## Digitalash (Dec 24, 2011)

No homo but I like to use one of those exfoliating face washes with the gritty stuff in it, removes the dead skin and opens your pores and then you use a benzoyl peroxide lotion to kill the bacteria. If you put it on your face before you go to sleep and just let it sit it'll get rid of most of your acne overnight. Also get one of those long handle scrub brushes so you can scrub the shit out of your upper back/shoulders and that should keep the acne to a minimum. Really oily skin and lots of acne can also be related to estrogen so if you get that make sure you're using enough AI


----------



## justhav2p (Dec 24, 2011)

have more then 10 weeks worth of gear...

Reasons: alot of dipshit suppliers short vials .5 > 
you might fuck up a shot
if your still gaining on week 10, you might want to extend it a few more weeks.


----------



## CityHunter (Dec 24, 2011)

Thx guys for the help I really appreciate. I'm waiting Juggie and/or Built corrections to begin ;-)


Digital thanks for helping, my weight is right now at 94kg and I'm 6.4'high.

Hey Suprfast!!!!!! what's up buddy!?? So you weren't satisfied by you 500mg T cycle???? No gain just acne?? Tell me more about it. 


By the way do you have a brand name for the 10% benzol peroxyde??


----------



## justhav2p (Dec 24, 2011)

anyone who isnt satisfied with their 500 mgs of test for first cycle got bunk gear.


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 24, 2011)

I hate to say it, because I know his source, but I was thinking that too.


----------



## CityHunter (Dec 24, 2011)

what do you mean???


----------



## suprfast (Dec 24, 2011)

CityHunter said:


> Thx guys for the help I really appreciate. I'm waiting Juggie and/or Built corrections to begin ;-)
> 
> 
> Digital thanks for helping, my weight is right now at 94kg and I'm 6.4'high.
> ...



The brand I have is made by my pharmacy.  I know it wont help you out any since its a US based pharmacy.  

this should work though
http://www.amazon.com/Clean-Clear-P...JL/ref=sr_1_16?ie=UTF8&qid=1324786266&sr=8-16

Ill address the other comments by PM.  Bigbenj Ill be chatting with you in a minute.


----------



## Roaddkingg (Dec 24, 2011)

IMO If you do the HCG@500 iu's on cycle there should be no need to do it after.
Just keep doing your aromasin, wait two weeks for esters to clear and begin your PCT. 
A pin schedule that works well for me to keep levels steady would be tues & fridays.
I agree completly with the consensus since test is the base to any cycle it would be good as a stand alone. 
Test E & cypionate are almost identical but I didnt realize cypionate was a smoother shot. 
Thats good info. 
Arimadex works very well for on cycle but aromasin would be my choice for PCT.


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 25, 2011)

CH, all of these are fine recommendations. Make the adjustments accordingly.


----------



## Roaddkingg (Dec 25, 2011)

After looking over your planned cycle one more thing came to mind.
You could go lighter on the clomid for PCT.
100, 75 then 50 and 50 seems a bit more reasonable but the aromasin part looks good. 
And like I had said if you do HCG during I dont think you would have the need to do any after cycle prior to PCT.
Some do but it may be a bit much IMO.
I'm real glad you are planning it out so well and looking for suggestions.
Thats very wise.


----------



## CityHunter (Dec 25, 2011)

*OK so...*

Alright Alright, first, thanks all for your precious help! Especially Juggernaut who has been really patient with me.... REALLY!

First : I'm gonna listen Digital and going a little bit higher on Test doing a 600mg weekly, but definitely using Proscar! (I'm using it for 5 years now, 1,25mg per day without any sides and my hair are beautiful lol). I will follow HeavyIron advice and not taking the risk to stack anything else with the T. It would be good enough as a stand alone like Roaddkingg said.

Secondly : AnimalHouse and Suprfast are right my pining day weren't right and need to be readjusted on tuesday and friday. (By the way Suprfast, I already had benzol peroxyde ;-)) . Concerning HCG, I read what you guys wrote and will follow the 500Iu twice a week on cycle and stop it after. But I'd rather be safe doing 1000 Iu injections after my 10 weeks cycle just to be sure to have my boys back ;-) Tell me what do you think about that??? 
I will go lighter on clomid, see above.

Here is the modification of my cycle, tell me guys if you're ok with that :

CITYHUNTER’S 10 WEEKS CYCLE 600mg T Enanthate


Cycle :


Sunday : 10mg Aromasin / 1 quarter tablet of Proscar per day (1.25mg)

Monday : 10mg Aromasin / 500iu HCG / 1 quarter tablet of Procar per day (1.25mg)

Tuesday : 10mg Aromasin / 300mg Enanthate /1 quarter tablet of Proscar per day (1.25mg)

Wednesday : 10mg Aromasin / 1 quarter tablet of Proscar per day (1.25mg)

Thursday : 10mg Aromasin / 1 quarter tablet of Proscar per day (1.25mg)

Friday : 10mg Aromasin /300mg Enanthate  / 1 quarter tablet of Proscar per day (1.25mg)

Saturday : 10mg Aromasin / 500iu HCG / 1 quarter tablet of Proscar per day (1.25mg)



Post Cycle Therapy :

16 days of : 1000iu HCG each day. 

100/75/50/50 Clomid (50mg taken twice per day during 3 weeks and the week 4, 50mg taken once per day)

20mg/20mg/20mg/10mg Aromasin (20mg daily for 3 weeks, 10mg daily in week 4)

3g Vit C every day split in 3 doses
10g creatine daily

1 quarter tablet of Proscar per day (1.25mg)



Few questions : 

- Just to be sure, concerning the PCT, it begins after the 16 days of HCG injections, during these 16 days, I stop everything except HCG, and begin after Aromasin and Clomid, Am I correct?

- Should I use Nolvadex? If yes  when an how much?

- Should I buy Tamoxifen in case of emergency for Gyno???


----------



## suprfast (Dec 25, 2011)

CityHunter said:


> Few questions :
> 
> - Just to be sure, concerning the PCT, it begins after the 16 days of HCG injections, during these 16 days, I stop everything except HCG, and begin after Aromasin and Clomid, Am I correct?
> 
> ...



Nolvadex and Tamoxifen are one in the same, just different names.  Will you probably need it?  most likely not.  Would I have some on hand.  Hell yes.  I was told and Im going to quote, "Nothing like waiting for nolva to come in when you have sore nips."  Its always better to have extra insurance.  

For the first part, where are you getting 16 days of injections.  If you run HCG there is no need to Blast it as hard as the heavy article states.  You will use close to the same amount of HCG in the last two weeks as you did during the whole cycle.  I read that too and all I did was run 1000iu per week(500iu with each test, but subQ not IM).  I realized in the above post I made it said 500iu per week.  I goofed.  
If you run HCG during cycle Id up the hcg to 1000iu per injection(2000iu for week) for the two weeks following cycle.  PCT will follow two weeks after your last pin.  Many might even say no need for HCG while the test clears since you ran hcg the whole time.  Ehhh, my nuts are fine at this point.


----------



## suprfast (Dec 25, 2011)

This is what I did, during cycle but I was at 500mg not 600.  More or less the same


----------



## CityHunter (Dec 26, 2011)

Ok with corrections :


CITYHUNTER’S 10 WEEKS CYCLE 600mg T Enanthate


Cycle :


Sunday : 10/12,5mg Aromasin / 1 quarter tablet of Proscar per day (1.25mg)

Monday : 10/12,5mg Aromasin / 500iu HCG / 1 quarter tablet of Procar per day (1.25mg)

Tuesday : 10/12,5mg Aromasin / 300mg Enanthate /1 quarter tablet of Proscar per day (1.25mg)

Wednesday : 10/12,5mg Aromasin / 1 quarter tablet of Proscar per day (1.25mg)

Thursday : 10/12,5mg Aromasin / 1 quarter tablet of Proscar per day (1.25mg)

Friday : 10/12,5mg Aromasin /300mg Enanthate / 1 quarter tablet of Proscar per day (1.25mg)

Saturday : 10/12,5mg Aromasin / 500iu HCG / 1 quarter tablet of Proscar per day (1.25mg)



Post Cycle Therapy :

2 weeks waiting the esters clear out with 2 injections of HCG. 1000iu HCG on monday and 1000iu on saturday 

100/75/50/50 Clomid (50mg taken twice per day during 3 weeks and the week 4, 50mg taken once per day) (is it enough???????)

20mg/20mg/20mg/10mg Aromasin (20mg daily for 3 weeks, 10mg daily in week 4)

3g Vit C every day split in 3 doses
10g creatine daily

1 quarter tablet of Proscar per day (1.25mg)


----------



## dgp (Dec 26, 2011)

I dont see the need for Proscar and Aromasin . It is overkill. Proscar inhibits the body's production of an enzyme called 5-alpha-reductase, which is needed to convert testosterone to another androgen called 5-alpha-dihydrotestosterone (DHT). Aromasin, is a very potent AI which works by blocking the aromatase enzyme in the body.  Did I just repeat myself? I think I did.


----------



## suprfast (Dec 26, 2011)

I would definitely run Aromasin.  Havent a clue what proscar is though.


----------



## CityHunter (Dec 26, 2011)

dgp said:


> I dont see the need for Proscar and Aromasin . It is overkill. Proscar inhibits the body's production of an enzyme called 5-alpha-reductase, which is needed to convert testosterone to another androgen called 5-alpha-dihydrotestosterone (DHT). Aromasin, is a very potent AI which works by blocking the aromatase enzyme in the body.  Did I just repeat myself? I think I did.



The purpose are different for Aromasin and Proscar. Proscar is for my hair that's it. Absolutely not overkill. I took it since 5 year now.


----------



## suprfast (Dec 26, 2011)

CityHunter said:


> The purpose are different for Aromasin and Proscar. Proscar is for my hair that's it. Absolutely not overkill. I took it since 5 year now.



If its irrelevant to the cycle I would just omit it from the above weekly sheets you are making.  '

We will assume you are taking fish oil and a multi so adding this information would be redundant, though it doesnt hurt to add just so you wont get glamed by the random one ass hat.  If you are not taking it, now is the time to start.


----------



## CityHunter (Dec 26, 2011)

Ok. Concerning the cycle, no others comments?????

If not... Let's order...


----------



## hoyle21 (Dec 26, 2011)

CityHunter said:


> Ok. Concerning the cycle, no others comments?????
> 
> If not... Let's order...



Might want to kick start with an oral.   Test E is going to 3-5 weeks to kick in.   If you need quicker results for the effort of sticking an inch and a half long needle in your ass twice a week might want to do it.

Run an oral kicker for 5 weeks.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 26, 2011)

CityHunter said:


> Ok with corrections :
> 
> 
> CITYHUNTER???S 10 WEEKS CYCLE 600mg T Enanthate
> ...


That will work brother.


----------



## dgp (Dec 26, 2011)

^What hoyle21 said


----------



## CityHunter (Dec 26, 2011)

hoyle21 said:


> Might want to kick start with an oral.   Test E is going to 3-5 weeks to kick in.   If you need quicker results for the effort of sticking an inch and a half long needle in your ass twice a week might want to do it.
> 
> Run an oral kicker for 5 weeks.



Thanks but no thanks!


----------



## CityHunter (Dec 26, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> That will work brother.



Thx heavy!


----------



## justhav2p (Dec 26, 2011)

I still say 500 mgs test a week is plenty for first cycle... MOAR IS LESS....


----------



## CityHunter (Dec 26, 2011)

Show us what you look like after your cycle.


----------



## justhav2p (Dec 26, 2011)

I put my pics up for so I have to answer to the forum for not busting my ass every day in the gym..... I sure will post those pics!!!!

bro, set up a journal... it is awesome to see your gains and stats go up every week!


----------



## suprfast (Dec 26, 2011)

Sounds like you are ready to go.  Lets get this ordered so you can tell us about your first pin and how freaked out you were.


----------



## CityHunter (Dec 26, 2011)

Yep I agree.  I think I'm gonna do it right here.


----------



## CityHunter (Dec 26, 2011)

Hey stupid question but.... split a 25mg aromasin pill to obtain 12,5mg is really easy, you just split it in two equal part.

But how to do it to obtain 10mg or 20mg????


----------



## Digitalash (Dec 26, 2011)

I don't know lol, never used aromasin

I'd imagine you'd have to split the pill in half, then split the half into sixths, then take 5/6 of a half??

It'd be slightly easier with liquid though


----------



## CityHunter (Dec 26, 2011)

mmmm Shit...


----------



## suprfast (Dec 26, 2011)

CityHunter said:


> Hey stupid question but.... split a 25mg aromasin pill to obtain 12,5mg is really easy, you just split it in two equal part.
> 
> But how to do it to obtain 10mg or 20mg????



Just split it in half.  Dont worry about micromanaging that close.  12.5mg is close enough to 10.  And IMHO I hate liquid.  I put all my vitamins in one of those SMTWTHFS pill containers and in one swig have them all down.


----------



## CityHunter (Dec 26, 2011)

THx master Yoda, I'm glad you're here to guide me through the dark side ;-)


----------



## justhav2p (Dec 26, 2011)

I roll with 12.5 mgs ED.... works fine. Keeps bloat at bay and no signs of gyno


----------



## CityHunter (Dec 26, 2011)

Other thing I just realize... the vial of 5000Iu HCG comes in powder. I assume you have to inject inside sterile injection water. But how much for a vial of 5000iu??

For the injection in the body, what represent 500iu in ml?????

And last thing can I use the same needle I take to inject testostene, which is a 23 gauge?


----------



## CityHunter (Dec 26, 2011)

here are my answers :http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/research-chemicals/88110-how-prepare-dose-hcg.html


----------



## suprfast (Dec 26, 2011)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/2504419-post6.html

I heard the guy that made the above post is a sexy bitch.


----------



## Digitalash (Dec 26, 2011)

haha I don't think 12.5mg would be an issue, I don't even know why so many people say 10mg? I use a-dex usually and it's usually a simple 1/4 of a pill, either way it's better too much AI than not enough


----------



## CityHunter (Dec 27, 2011)

suprfast said:


> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/2504419-post6.html
> 
> I heard the guy that made the above post is a sexy bitch.



My bitch!!! hahahaha


----------



## CityHunter (Dec 27, 2011)

Wowwwwww!!!!!! My crédit card is burning, but it's official, the shit is on her way!


----------



## CityHunter (Dec 28, 2011)

Hey guys,

Waiting my gear, I was thinking what will my diet be during my cycle.

I read in some articles that I should increase my maintenance and add 2000 cals more. My maintenance is around 3000 cals/day, so here is what I'm thinking to do, tell me what you think about that :

Calories : 5000 
Proteins : 200G or more ( my lbm is 85kg)
Fat : 100G
Carbs : don't know much for this one, does it really matter?


----------



## Night_Wolf (Dec 28, 2011)

CityHunter said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Waiting my gear, I was thinking what will my diet be during my cycle.
> 
> ...



You will need a freakin lot of carbs to get to 5000 cals. And 5k cals is an overkill on your weight.

Keep protein around 300g, fat 110g and carbs around 350-400g, I doubt you need more that's about 4k clean cals.


----------



## CityHunter (Dec 28, 2011)

Night_Wolf said:


> You will need a freakin lot of carbs to get to 5000 cals. And 5k cals is an overkill on your weight.
> 
> Keep protein around 300g, fat 110g and carbs around 350-400g, I doubt you need more that's about 4k clean cals.




Good advice, it seems clever even if 300g of proteins is a lot lol!

I was wondering with the cycle above, how many pounds of muscle can I expect???? I read between 20 and 40... if it's right that's not too bad ;-)


----------



## spartan1 (Dec 28, 2011)

I think 500mg of test per wk should be more than enough at this stage in the game. Why not try it for the first 3 wks see how you feel then if you feel you need more up it by 100mg. Why wait until you have a complete moon face to say "O" I think my test is a little too high, and the fact that you will be bloated and smooth. just my 2 cents. Otherwise everything looks great.


----------



## CityHunter (Dec 28, 2011)

Hey Spartan,

There is différents point of views on that when you read HeavyIron or Juggie or Built. I didn't decide yet. I'll see that once I'll get my gear, but I like your moderate approach and I might indeed do that for the 5 first weeks...


----------



## CityHunter (Dec 28, 2011)

what about the gains for a t'en weeks cycle????


----------



## XYZ (Dec 28, 2011)

Keep it as simple as possible.

500mg test E will yield very nice results if you eat enough.

If the hair stuff is working for you go ahead and use it.

You may or may not need that much A/I.  You need to experiment to see what works best for you.  Personally, I can get away with 12.5mg a week when using 800mg of test C, others have to use that much or more a day.  My point being everyone is different.

Use Heavyiron's PCT.  

Other than that train hard, eat big and you'll be happy.

Too many people will confuse you and tell you to do this or that, take it all for what it is worth.....opinions.  You need to make the final call on everything.


----------



## CityHunter (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks XYZ.


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Dec 28, 2011)

2500iu HCG ED post cycle! you clearly read some WRONG information. that is just ridiculous. This is your first cycle and you are only running test. You don't need hcg during your pct. 

the test will take at least 4 weeks until you even notice and effects, and hcg enters the system pretty quick unlike the slow testE. No point in taking hcg weeks before it kicks in.   

hcg 250-500iu 2X/wk   weeks 4-10/11....start pct week 12.

also aromasin in my opinion is not needed, especially since your only taking test and at a moderate dose. Thats good you are taking every precaution but a lot of your strength will come from the excess estrogen your body produces along with the test. so all in all, you WANT some estrogen, blocking it ALL off might make your strength gains not as insane as it should be.


----------



## CityHunter (Dec 28, 2011)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> 2500iu HCG ED post cycle! you clearly read some WRONG information. that is just ridiculous. This is your first cycle and you are only running test. You don't need hcg during your pct.
> 
> the test will take at least 4 weeks until you even notice and effects, and hcg enters the system pretty quick unlike the slow testE. No point in taking hcg weeks before it kicks in.
> 
> ...




I appreciate your help but I got that that from the bests including HeavyIron, and Juggie and Suprfast. I know that I won't get any bullshit from them. Also, read my cycle corrected, I didn't want to run 2500iu HCG ED PCT, I made a mistake when I wrote it and was thinking first 2500Iu per week, and after corrections, it will be 1000Iu per week for PCT. Concerning aromasin I'd rather take precautions preventing me from sides I really want to avoid. But thx for your advice, I appreciate.


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Dec 28, 2011)

guarantee im not giving you "bullshit", but yes, those guys have a lot more experience and are the right people to listen too. HCG is to help restore hpta and bring balls back to normal, if you are using it on cycle there should be no need for it during pct. i know you are dead set on your cycle/pct, but anyone else reading this thread for 1st cycle advice, hcg is not necessary "during" pct and 100mgs of clomid for 3 weeks is to long..you will be fine cutting it to 50mgs by week 3.


p.s. Before you start using hcg and decide to run hcg "during" pct and just shooting up whatever because of what a few people told you to do...READ THIS

HCG (Pregnyl) FAQ


8)Can I use hcg only for Pct ?
"No you shouldn't. It is better than nothing, but clomid or nolva are far better plans. Since hcg mimics lh, your body wont begin producing its own lh, as it sees no need to because test levels are high. You stop the hcg , your balls stop making test until your body begins producing adequate levels of its own lh, and that may take a while if you don't use clomid or nolvadex to stimulate lh production. The use of Clomid or Nolvadex should also be continued at least 2 weeks after hcg is discontinued to avoid the hcg causing problems."


----------



## CityHunter (Dec 29, 2011)

Read again... I won't use HCG during my PCT...


----------



## spartan1 (Dec 29, 2011)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> guarantee im not giving you "bullshit", but yes, those guys have a lot more experience and are the right people to listen too. HCG is to help restore hpta and bring balls back to normal, if you are using it on cycle there should be no need for it during pct. i know you are dead set on your cycle/pct, but anyone else reading this thread for 1st cycle advice, hcg is not necessary "during" pct and 100mgs of clomid for 3 weeks is to long..you will be fine cutting it to 50mgs by week 3.
> 
> 
> p.s. Before you start using hcg and decide to run hcg "during" pct and just shooting up whatever because of what a few people told you to do...READ THIS
> ...



Great link to the hcg thread. Very interesting. I am dong a 20 wk run and was going to be using hcg during my run to help keep my nutz from going dormant. I was thinking about doing this every 4th wk and it would go EOD for 2 wks at 500iu's then repeat after another 4 wks from the last shot. Any thoughts on this.


----------



## CityHunter (Dec 29, 2011)

Heyyyyyyy create your own thread!


----------



## CityHunter (Dec 29, 2011)

I was wondering if any of you who did a cycle like I'm gonna do experienced depression after the cycle?


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Dec 29, 2011)

you'll be fine...you wont kill yourself i swear.


----------



## CityHunter (Dec 29, 2011)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> you'll be fine...you wont kill yourself i swear.





How To Keep Gains After Steroid Cycle

I found this article interesting especially for the training once you're off the gear.


----------



## CityHunter (Dec 29, 2011)

I'll do tomorrow a complete blood test prescribed by my doc. I thing it's not stupid to do that before a first cycle to see first if everything is in order and secondly the différents levels of everything when you're off the gear.


I can't wait to begin so scared and excites in the same time.

Does anyone has some pictures of him before a T cycle and after the end of it??????


----------



## johnniejr243 (Dec 29, 2011)

justhav2p said:


> anyone who isnt satisfied with their 500 mgs of test for first cycle got bunk gear.





That's not totally true. My first cycle was test only and it was from Walgreens pharmacy. I had a script for test cyp  I ran it for 12 weeks and the gains were not that great. I think it just depends on person.


----------



## CityHunter (Dec 30, 2011)

Hey guys, 

I got today a part of my gear. Europe Anabolic is reallyyyyyyyyyyy fast!!!

I had a question concerning Clomiphene Citrate (Clomid). It comes in tablet of 12 pills. For example for the last week of my PCT I have to take 50mg of Clomid ED, which means if I'm right taking the 12 pills. So 12 pills = 50mg

Right?


----------



## CityHunter (Dec 30, 2011)

Got my answer 1 pill=50mg


----------



## spartan1 (Dec 30, 2011)

CityHunter said:


> Got my answer 1 pill=50mg



You may want to re-take inventory on everything that you have on hand and how long you plan on taking it and for how long to make sure that you have what you need and that there will not be any surprises at the end. There is nothing worse than running out of you PCT products before you have completed your PCT. Just looking out for you. Check once twice three times maybe even four times better safe than sorry.


----------



## CityHunter (Dec 30, 2011)

Oh hell you're so right!!!! In fact concerning Clomid I odered way too much!!!!! I'll keep it for another PCT.

I should get Aromasin tomorrow and the T too.


----------



## ruffiancino (Dec 30, 2011)

CityHunter said:


> Oh hell you're so right!!!! In fact concerning Clomid I odered way too much!!!!! I'll keep it for another PCT.
> 
> I should get Aromasin tomorrow and the T too.


 

Haha, you can never have too much for sure. I keep a decent stockpile of PCT stuff on hand all the time. I like to make sure I'm always set for coming off cycle, no matter what


----------



## CityHunter (Dec 30, 2011)

Oh trust me, I have enough clomid right now for three cycles lol


----------



## suprfast (Dec 30, 2011)

CityHunter said:


> Oh trust me, I have enough clomid right now for three cycles lol



Imagine when you get to say, "I have enough dbol right now for three cycles."


----------



## Roaddkingg (Dec 30, 2011)

Yea I'm sure some of us experience a little bit of depression and with good cause.
Here ya are in the tail end of a cycle and stronger than you have ever been and you know thats going to end soon. 
And you know PCT is right around the corner. Then several weeks into PCT you see some of your strength going it can get to a person.
But keep in mind the article you found....With proper PCT, training and diet you CAN do pretty damn good at maintaining.
Just dont let it get you down just train hard and eat right and you'll do just fine.
P.S. I'm glad you got it figured out about the 50mg clomd tabs. 
Taking 12 of them would be disasterous. 
I'm not sure what would happen but I bet you'd be crying like a girl with that mood swing. LOL
Good luck on your cycle and you are getting some great help.
Now you see why we are all brothers and this is a great site.


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Dec 30, 2011)

johnniejr243 said:


> That's not totally true. My first cycle was test only and it was from Walgreens pharmacy. I had a script for test cyp  I ran it for 12 weeks and the gains were not that great. I think it just depends on person.




You clearly were doing something EXTREMELY wrong...


----------



## antonoverlord (Dec 30, 2011)

Roaddkingg said:


> Yea I'm sure some of us experience a little bit of depression and with good cause.
> Here ya are in the tail end of a cycle and stronger than you have ever been and you know thats going to end soon.
> And you know PCT is right around the corner. Then several weeks into PCT you see some of your strength going it can get to a person.
> But keep in mind the article you found....With proper PCT, training and diet you CAN do pretty damn good at maintaining.
> ...


 

shit wouldve probably made him turn into a girl or a pimple and go blind


----------



## CityHunter (Dec 31, 2011)

Roaddkingg said:


> Yea I'm sure some of us experience a little bit of depression and with good cause.
> Here ya are in the tail end of a cycle and stronger than you have ever been and you know thats going to end soon.
> And you know PCT is right around the corner. Then several weeks into PCT you see some of your strength going it can get to a person.
> But keep in mind the article you found....With proper PCT, training and diet you CAN do pretty damn good at maintaining.
> ...



Yep!!!! Thx a lot for all your help! I'm glad too I got it figured out... Otherwise I would have turned into a really nice lady with marvelous tits!!!! Wait.... I could touch me all day..... mmmmmmm.... Naaaaaaaaaaaa!

The confusion I made is because I'm not American neither English and in my language, tablet is not a pill but all the pills which are contain in the patch. But well I found weird to take all that and figured out by myself I was really wrong! Thx also to Europeanabolic for the help and confirmation of what I thought!

For the depression, I see what you mean... Be Superman for 10 weeks and being just Clark Kent after that... but as you said, with a proper PCT, diet and training, I hope at leat to keep 70% of the gains which means 70% better from where I started. If I can do that, well I will be really ok with that!

I don't have yet all my gear but I shoud have it soon, within the next week probably. Indeed this website is just great and I find really cool to be a part of it!


----------



## CityHunter (Dec 31, 2011)

*Diet and training plan during my ten weeks cycle*

Here is what I plan according differents things I read and you wrote, tell me what you think if some adjustements have to me made, my LBM is 84/85kg :

*DIET *

Calories : 4000 calories each day

Proteins : 300 grams or more ( and a hudge amount of water to clean kidneys)

Carbs : 350 grams

Fat : 120 trams


*TRAINING*

As you will see, I didn't invent anything. This is BUILT's Baby Got Back, but the pumping one :

*DAY 1 :*

Rack pulls 3-4 sets X 8-12 reps 

BO rows 3-4 sets X 8-12 reps

One-arm dumbbell 3x12 

Barbell bench 3-4 sets X 8-12 reps

Dumbbell bench 3-4 sets X 8-12 reps

Pectoral Fly 3-4 sets X 8-12 reps

Optional standing calves, one leg at a time, 3x12

Abdominos


*DAY 2:* 

Alternating dumbbell curls, 3-4 sets X 8-12 reps

3 supersets of :

10-reps incline dumbbell curls 
10 reps close grip pulldowns 

Squats 3x12 

Front squats 3x12 

Walking lunges 3x10-12 

GHR 3x12

Abdominos


*DAY 3:*

clean-and-press 3X12 

Weighted chins 3X12

Unweighted chins 3x12

Pull Back 3x12 

lateral raises - 3x8-12

Adominos


*DAY 4 :*

Deadlift 3X8-12

GHR 3X12

Leg curl 3X12 

Front Squat 3X12

Dips (bodyweight) 3X12

Closegrip barbell bench 3X8-12

Abdominos


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 1, 2012)

Your sets and reps are not of the BGB protocol. Built designed it the way she did for a reason. Read the article again. 

What is the rationale behind your goals for the diet? How did you arrive at these numbers for each macro-nutrient?


----------



## suprfast (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm with jugs.  The reps seem quite high.  Built head low reps for the first set (5x5), second workout is a 3x8, and third is a higher secondary muscle rep range.  

However you know your body and what it is capable of doing.  If it were me and focus on lower reps 5-8 range and hit it heavy.  Bring on cycle is an excuse to push the limits.  Lift heavy, lift hard.  High reps will not yield the results you are looking for


----------



## suprfast (Jan 2, 2012)

Sorry for my errors above.  I hate replying on my phone


----------



## CityHunter (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi guys,

Well maybe I shouldn't call it BGB but just pumping training. I know the way BGB is set up following, the notions outlined in Thibaudau's article "3 ways to get big". After my cut, Built made me modified my BGB training by doing all movements as 3-4x8-12 for a month or so, see how more of a "pump-training" approach worked for me before to return to the standard setup. 

Reading differents articles concerning training on testosterone cycle they said that you should increase the volume of your training and maybe I was wrong thinking  that kind of pumping training could be ok for my cycle.

Concerning the diet I planned, according to what I read, I considered to build all these new muscles I had to increase my maintenance calories which is around 2800cals to 4000 cals. For proteins I used the same amount of proteins I used to bulk which is  1,5/2grams per pound of LBM which put the total at 300 g or more.
For fat, I usually eat 90grams ED. I read that a diet high in fats will also optimize testosterone levels because fat provides cholesterol which is required to create testosterone. 

And last , for carbs I know it gives  you the energy,  I also read carbs, as fat, has an essential role increasing the testosterone level in your body and should be considered on a testosterone cycle as important as proteins with the same amount taken which explains the 350g I planned.


----------



## CityHunter (Jan 2, 2012)

So for training I will use the Original BGB lifting hard and strong!

For the diet Am I wrong?


----------



## suprfast (Jan 2, 2012)

I would taper the calories up over the first few Weeks, instead of going straight to the 4k


----------



## CityHunter (Jan 2, 2012)

Ok


----------



## CityHunter (Jan 2, 2012)

Diet and Training corrected


*DIET *

Calories : 3500-4000 calories each day (reaching the 4k progressively if not overkill and necessary)

Proteins : 300 grams or more (1,5g to 2G of proteins per pound of LBM)

Carbs : 300g

Fat : 100 grams (0,5g of fat per pound of LBM)


*TRAINING*

Baby Got Back :

*DAY 1 :*

Rack pulls 5X5

BO rows 3X8

One-arm dumbbell 3x12 

Barbell bench 5X5

Dumbbell bench 3X8

Pectoral Fly 3X12 reps

Optional standing calves, one leg at a time, 3x12

Abdominos


*DAY 2:* 

Alternating dumbbell curls 5X5

3X8 supersets of :

- reps incline dumbbell curls 
- reps close grip pulldowns 

Squats 5X5

Front squats 3X8

Walking lunges 3X12 

GHR 3x8

Abdominos


*DAY 3:*

clean-and-press 5X5 

Weighted chins 3X8

Unweighted chins 5X5

Olympic bar corner press 3x8

lateral raises - 3x12

Adominos


*DAY 4 :*

Deadlift 5X5

GHR 3X8

Leg curl 5X5

Front Squat 3X8

Dips (lifted) 5X5

Closegrip barbell bench 3X8

Abdominos


----------



## suprfast (Jan 2, 2012)

Dont over think it.  Ill run you through a little something having just done my first cycle.


Do what you were doing, but do it heavier.


----------



## CityHunter (Jan 3, 2012)

Alright


----------



## suprfast (Jan 3, 2012)

Can't wait to follow your cycle.


----------



## CityHunter (Jan 3, 2012)

LOL I'm in Switzerland right now and I know my gear is home now. Can't wait to. I might wait just few days before starting it, just the time to lose the fat I took between Christmas and now ( damn chocolate) and once I'll be at 93-94kg, I'll begin. Woowwwwwwwwwwwwwwww I'm scared LOL by that damn pining stuff hahahaha

By the way I really appreciate your support bro!


----------



## Digitalash (Jan 3, 2012)

I'd definitely work your cals ups slowly the first few weeks, without a kickstart your levels are not going to peak until week 3-4. If you jump right in at 4k cals or whatever you will most likely put on a good amount of fat those first few weeks. 

Don't sweat pinning though bro, it's totally painless. If you can get over the squeamishness of putting something into your muscle that's the hard part. The pain is very easily bearable (remember you only feel the skin, not the muscle), I expect to see a thread from you in the near future about how easy it was


----------



## BIGBASH (Jan 3, 2012)

nice cycle mate!


----------



## CityHunter (Jan 3, 2012)

Thx Digitalash! You can bet on my post for my first injection!


----------



## spartan1 (Jan 3, 2012)

suprfast said:


> Imagine when you get to say, "I have enough dbol right now for three cycles."



Hey I can say that. Does that count? Just saying.


----------



## CityHunter (Jan 3, 2012)

Lol


----------



## CityHunter (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm reading Dr Jekyll and Mr Hyde by Christian Thibaudeau. For a maximum gain of muscle here is the diet he put ahead : "the balanced non mixing approach" which has been recommanded by Dr John Berardi. It consists in a balanced amount of carbs and good fats but avoiding mixing them in the same meal like protein+fat or protein+carbs. Like that you consume an equal amount of calories from cars and fat each day.

Other subject: 

Did It happen to someone else??Did you have a similar experience?http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?p=2605457


----------



## CityHunter (Jan 6, 2012)

After a week of vacations and a fucking damn Gastro, I came back home tonight.

I received all my stuff except Test Enanthate which should be here soon. Funny thing I received in double but for the same price all my pin stuff!


----------



## CityHunter (Jan 27, 2012)

Alright, while I'm waiting my gear.... (PLEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASE come fast!!!!!)

I went to the lab to do a full blood test prior to my first cycle, here are the results :

Cholesterol : 1,55 g/L
                  4,01 mmol/L

Cholesterol HDL: 0,33 g/L
                       0,85 mmol/L

Total Cholesterol/HDL: 4,70

Cholesteol LDL: 0,94 g/L
                      2,43 mmol/L

Cholesterol HDL/LDL: 0,35

VLDL Cholesterol: 0,28g/L

Tryglycerids: 1,41 g/L
                  1,59 mmol/L

Phospatases alcalins: 46U/L

Testosterone: 7,93ng/ml  ( I was surprised to be that high. For a an adult guy the         rangeis between 2.8 to 11.00)
                  27,52nmol/L

Estradiol : 23pg/ml
               84pmol/L


----------



## CityHunter (Feb 10, 2012)

Time for an update!

After having wait my gear from a supplier like forever, I decided to order it again from another supplier.
Thanks to EA, I received my Test E by Sciroxx in less than a week. So I'll be able to begin my FIRST cycle maybe on Sunday.....


----------



## CityHunter (Feb 11, 2012)

Alright thx to HeavyIron I made an adjustment in my cycle that I could begin tommorrow:

Sunday : 10/12,5mg Aromasin / 1 quarter tablet of Proscar per day (1.25mg)

Monday : 10/12,5mg Aromasin / 500iu HCG / 1 quarter tablet of Procar per day (1.25mg)

Tuesday : 10/12,5mg Aromasin / 250mg Enanthate /1 quarter tablet of Proscar per day (1.25mg)

Wednesday : 10/12,5mg Aromasin / 1 quarter tablet of Proscar per day (1.25mg)

Thursday : 10/12,5mg Aromasin /500iu HCG/ 1 quarter tablet of Proscar per day (1.25mg)

Friday : 10/12,5mg Aromasin /250mg Enanthate / 1 quarter tablet of Proscar per day (1.25mg)

Saturday : 10/12,5mg Aromasin / 1 quarter tablet of Proscar per day (1.25mg)

Each day: Multivitamins, fish oil etc...




Post Cycle Therapy :

2 weeks waiting the esters clear out with 2 injections of HCG. 1000iu HCG on monday and 1000iu on thursday 

100/75/50/50 Clomid (50mg taken twice per day during 3 weeks and the week 4, 50mg taken once per day) (is it enough???????)

20mg/20mg/20mg/10mg Aromasin (20mg daily for 3 weeks, 10mg daily in week 4)

3g Vit C every day split in 3 doses
10g creatine daily

1 quarter tablet of Proscar per day (1.25mg)


----------



## CityHunter (Feb 11, 2012)

My HCG is now ready in my stérile vial.

I just wondering for the PCT time... How do you guys cut the aromasin which is 25mg pill to obtain just 20mg??????


----------



## CityHunter (Feb 12, 2012)

Started my cycle today!!! GO GO GO GO GO


----------



## suprfast (Feb 12, 2012)

Don't worry about the dosing.  Its good enough.  Either that or take it EOD @25mg.  You are not going to be on a heavy enough cycle to really worry about it.


----------



## PappyMason (Feb 12, 2012)

justhav2p said:


> anyone who isnt satisfied with their 500 mgs of test for first cycle got bunk gear.



unless they cycled a couple prohormone cycles before that. you wont get the same "virgin" gains.


----------



## suprfast (Feb 12, 2012)

PappyMason said:


> unless they cycled a couple prohormone cycles before that. you wont get the same "virgin" gains.



I wasn't satisfied with mine.


----------



## CityHunter (Feb 12, 2012)

Hey suprfast nice to see you here!

I did my first shot of HCG today even if it wasn't necessary since I will do my first shot of testo tomorrow! But I needed it to be sure sure I was capable to pin myself without colapsing lol!

Was really easy and unpainful! The insulin syringe is just a little bit tricky with the plunger at first.

Tomorrow first shot of T!


----------



## suprfast (Feb 12, 2012)

CityHunter said:


> Hey suprfast nice to see you here!
> 
> I did my first shot of HCG today even if it wasn't necessary since I will do my first shot of testo tomorrow! But I needed it to be sure sure I was capable to pin myself without colapsing lol!
> 
> ...



Depends on the brand, but the tricky part is the amount of pressure needed to push it.  A little note I can pass, dont make it a contest to see how fast you can inject yourself.  Spend an extra minute when you pin and and take your time, its only one compound.  Any questions City, just PM.  Cant leave a fellow BGB out there in the wild alone


----------



## Sheer (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## JonP (Feb 13, 2012)

can you give us more information of feeling after using the the first cycle test?


----------



## CityHunter (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## CityHunter (Feb 13, 2012)

JonP said:


> can you give us more information of feeling after using the the first cycle test?



I Will all along the cycle.


----------



## CityHunter (Feb 13, 2012)

Is anyone using creatine during his T cycle? I thought it was bad because of the high potential of Water retention of T but I might be wrong?????


----------



## Bottom's Up (Feb 13, 2012)

How anxious are you for the first pin city?


----------



## Digitalash (Feb 13, 2012)

I don't see an issue using creatine on cycle, water intake is supposed to be high on creatine to avoid stress to the kidneys and test will make you excrete less water which may place some additional strain but you should be drinking extra water anyway. I doubt you'll notice much difference from creatine when the test kicks in though honestly


----------



## CityHunter (Feb 13, 2012)

Alright then! Thx Digitalash!


----------



## suprfast (Feb 13, 2012)

Dont be over thinking it.  Its okay to put some thought but dont worry too much about it.  sit back, let the test do its job, and eat like a mofo.


----------



## CityHunter (Feb 13, 2012)

suprfast said:


> Dont be over thinking it.  Its okay to put some thought but dont worry too much about it.  sit back, let the test do its job, and eat like a mofo.



Thx bro!!!!!


----------



## CityHunter (Feb 13, 2012)

Bottom's Up said:


> How anxious are you for the first pin city?



Actually it will be the second after the HCG one today. This first one was really easy and unpainful.

Not really anxious for the T pin just a little. I'm gonna sit and take my time and everything is going to be ok


----------



## CityHunter (Feb 14, 2012)

First pin of T done!
Went really really Well!!!! B

Except one thing!!! I use an alcoopad to desinfect the vial but I forgot to desinfect my leg before my pin......

Is it a problem that I should worry about????

Shit!!!!!!!!

Otherwise everything was ok, little bit  more painful, but ok. No blood in the syringe


----------



## CityHunter (Feb 14, 2012)

I pinned this morning and tonight the pinning zone on my leg hurts. Apparently it's common for a steroid virgin. Hope it will be better tomorrow. I will pin the other leg this week.


----------



## CityHunter (Feb 15, 2012)

Woke up this morning, the leg pain is gone. GREAAAAAT!


----------



## CityHunter (Feb 16, 2012)

Today is the day of my second T pin. I'm going to pin this time my left leg. I'm expecting the same pain I had on the right one.

I went to the gym each day this week except today. I was tired and not too much energy. For the moment no effect of Testo, I should feel it maybe next week for sure on the third!!!!

As soon as I see body changes I will post some pics!


----------



## Bottom's Up (Feb 16, 2012)

CityHunter said:


> Today is the day of my second T pin. I'm going to pin this time my left leg. I'm expecting the same pain I had on the right one.
> 
> I went to the gym each day this week except today. I was tired and not too much energy. For the moment no effect of Testo, I should feel it maybe next week for sure on the third!!!!
> 
> As soon as I see body changes I will post some pics!




Nice, keep the updates coming.


----------



## suprfast (Feb 16, 2012)

CityHunter said:


> Today is the day of my second T pin. I'm going to pin this time my left leg. I'm expecting the same pain I had on the right one.
> 
> I went to the gym each day this week except today. I was tired and not too much energy. For the moment no effect of Testo, I should feel it maybe next week for sure on the third!!!!
> 
> As soon as I see body changes I will post some pics!



Don't expect to FEEL anything.  You will just see huge lifts with time to come.  

Keep it up city.  Was dreaming about you last night


----------



## CityHunter (Feb 17, 2012)

First Suprfast you're a fag but I like you lol!!!

Secondly, I did my second T pin today, and weirdly, no pain at all few hours after this injection. Nothing, which is strange because I pinned the other leg. That's cool!

Gym tonight!


----------



## Roaddkingg (Feb 17, 2012)

*You'll do fine.*

You studied hard, you have all items needed. You had good advise so as long as you'r training & diet are in check you will do fine.
The 3rd or 4th week you will feel changes and the 5th you will see good gains in strength.
I'm looking forward to photo's aswell.
Keep up the hard work.


----------



## CityHunter (Feb 17, 2012)

Roaddkingg said:


> You studied hard, you have all items needed. You had good advise so as long as you'r training & diet are in check you will do fine.
> The 3rd or 4th week you will feel changes and the 5th you will see good gains in strength.
> I'm looking forward to photo's aswell.
> Keep up the hard work.




Thx!!!

I talked too fast. I'm feeling a tiny pain in my leg but it's like more a discomfort than a real pain.


----------



## CityHunter (Feb 17, 2012)

Should I plan running sessions??? I read somewhere it wasn't bad to do it


----------



## suprfast (Feb 17, 2012)

Define sessions.


----------



## CityHunter (Feb 17, 2012)

Like once a week during 30 to 45 minutes for the heart


----------



## suprfast (Feb 17, 2012)

Cardio?  You should always add cardio at the end if you able.


----------



## CityHunter (Feb 17, 2012)

I hate that....


----------



## CityHunter (Feb 19, 2012)

No gym this week-end, don't know why but I was really tired and took some time off to get some rest and relax. Will go for big training tommorow evening.

So far, no sides after two injections. I'm eating a lot and taking all the supp needed


----------



## suprfast (Feb 19, 2012)

CityHunter said:


> No gym this week-end, don't know why but I was really tired and took some time off to get some rest and relax. Will go for big training tommorow evening.
> 
> So far, no sides after two injections. I'm eating a lot and taking all the supp needed



Good job city, keep it up.


----------



## CityHunter (Feb 20, 2012)

Just a question... Since two days I'm horny. Not all the time but it happened suddenly. Is it just me or the T????


----------



## suprfast (Feb 20, 2012)

CityHunter said:


> Just a question... Since two days I'm horny. Not all the time but it happened suddenly. Is it just me or the T????



Just you or placebo.  If you were on a faster acting T I would say its the T.  Depends on what you were like before hand too.  Ive always been very horny but as of lately OMG.  Things have been 10 fold crazier.  5 x yesterday


----------



## CityHunter (Feb 20, 2012)

So brother you're telling me I'm a damn fucking whore?

MMMMmmmm.... Indeed I am!!!

Well a placebo effect can make you achieve some awesome improvement in a training! Tonight, I benched more than 100kg 5X5.... Never did that for a long time.


----------



## suprfast (Feb 20, 2012)

CityHunter said:


> So brother you're telling me I'm a damn fucking whore?
> 
> MMMMmmmm.... Indeed I am!!!
> 
> Well a placebo effect can make you achieve some awesome improvement in a training! Tonight, I benched more than 100kg 5X5.... Never did that for a long time.



Placebo effect is like a spotter, its nice to have.  

Keep at it man.  100kg is good stuff for a 5x5.


----------



## Digitalash (Feb 20, 2012)

Test levels start to rise within an hour of injecting a long ester, whether you "feel" it in the gym right away or not you will be improving almost from day one. My libido's up signifigantly by week 2 usually though that doesn't seem to be the norm. Hope everything's going well though bro look forward to seeing your results


----------



## CityHunter (Feb 21, 2012)

Really from day one?? Interesting!

Well here is the begining of my second week under T. Today third injection of T. Tonight gym.

I might be crazy but I'm pretty sure that my body is changing...


----------



## Imosted (Feb 21, 2012)

Digitalash said:


> Test levels start to rise within an hour of injecting a long ester, whether you "feel" it in the gym right away or not you will be improving almost from day one. My libido's up signifigantly by week 2 usually though that doesn't seem to be the norm. Hope everything's going well though bro look forward to seeing your results


I am the same way, After 2 weeks of Test e I can see the difference in libido, by the end of 3rd week i get random erections.


----------



## CityHunter (Feb 21, 2012)

Random erections... Nice LOL!!!!

Do you guys notice that the test was helping to reduce fat on the six pack????


----------



## Roaddkingg (Feb 21, 2012)

NO. 
Test by itself wont reduce belly fat.
It's what you can do while on test that can help the reduction. Like you will have much shorter recooperative times. You can do more ab's, have more energy and be more agressive thats what will help the ab's and diet ofcourse.


----------



## CityHunter (Feb 21, 2012)

Roaddkingg said:


> NO.
> Test by itself wont reduce belly fat.
> It's what you can do while on test that can help the reduction. Like you will have much shorter recooperative times. You can do more ab's, have more energy and be more agressive thats what will help the ab's and diet ofcourse.



Are you sure because I read that Testosterone as an androgen leads to higher density of adrenoreceptors in the fat cells causing fat loss. I read also it helps to protect against fat synthesis.


----------



## Digitalash (Feb 21, 2012)

I've read studies in untrained (possibly already low T guys, don't remember off the top of my head unfortunately) men treated with up to 600mg test a week and they do lose some bodyfat even without changing diet and without training. They also gain some muscle mass over the 20 week study. Here's the thing though I think your body composition will change slowly to suit your hormone levels but the results will be nothing like if you were to train and eat either for muscle gain or fat loss. I wouldn't expect much of a recomp effect from test but whatever you do with your diet will show results much more quickly. For example if you start cutting weight more of it will be fat and so the results will appear more quickly, while you maintain muscle and look better than you would have cutting without the AAS if that makes sense.


----------



## CityHunter (Feb 21, 2012)

Yes it does!!!


By Dan Gwartney, M.D.

Topical Testosterone for Fat Loss

Promising Application

Say testosterone and the immediate image is a horny male in arrested adolescence or a hulking behemoth, hitting a most-muscular pose in a Speedo®. How often does the word "testosterone" elicit the mental image of a six-pack of abs or just cinching the belt a notch tighter?

Certainly, there has been research showing that testosterone, DHT, and certain anabolic steroids (AAS) may reduce body fat by inhibiting the differentiation (maturation) of fat cells from precursor stem cells, altering the activity of fat uptake/storage/release enzymes, or by increasing energy expenditure (calorie burning) by promoting lean mass gains.1,2

An interesting study was published in 2005 in the American Journal of Physiology— Endocrinology and Metabolism, investigating the effect of testosterone and/or growth hormone in hypopituitary adult men (male patients who do not secrete sufficient pituitary hormones to stimulate many hormones, such as testosterone and GH/igf-1).3 These men were subjected to varying treatment protocols, and one finding of interest to nearly every man was that injectable testosterone enanthate increased energy expenditure (calorie burning) and the percentage of calories burned coming from fatty acids also increased.

So, even a moderately-supraphysiologic dose of testosterone (250 mg, given as a single shot, with effects measured two weeks later), was able to provide significant changes that could promote fat loss. Bear in mind, this effect was seen in men suffering from low testosterone; the effect was increased when low-dose GH was added to the protocol (1.5 units daily prior to bedtime).

The investigators later questioned whether the effect was due to changes in fatty acid oxidation in the liver, or if peripheral tissue (e.g., skeletal muscle) was stimulated to preferentially shuttle fatty acids to the mitochondria for energy production. While the motivation for their investigation is uncertain, the difference could be substantial for athletes and bodybuilders.

First, by tipping the balance toward burning fatty acids in the muscle cells, as opposed to glucose and glycogen (a storage form of glucose, the primary metabolic sugar used for energy by human cells), glycogen stores should be maintained to a greater degree and more readily replenished. Second, burning stored fat within the muscle cell improves insulin sensitivity in that muscle.4 Third, the total daily energy expenditure of the liver is fairly static, but the muscle can dramatically increase calorie-burning through voluntary activity or shivering.

Obviously, athletes would prefer to be able to influence fat-burning by getting better fat-loss effects through greater efforts. Fourth, the body would be marginally protected from hypoglycemia, by protecting sugar stores in active tissue. Low blood sugar stimulates the release of stress hormones that are catabolic (break down muscle and other tissue). It is important to realize that the liver needs to be protected from inappropriately burning stored sugar (glycogen) to prevent stimulating gluconeogenesis, creating sugar from amino acids and fatty acids. So, the ideal finding would be to see an increase in peripheral (muscle) fat burning with minimal change in the liver's metabolism.

The logical question at this point is, "How do you expose either the muscles or liver to increases in testosterone in an isolated manner?" A study was devised to explore this very question, published in the journal Clinical Endocrinology.5 The design is fairly ingenious, as it takes advantage of something that has long been viewed as a disadvantage for nearly a century.

The liver has two different blood supplies. It is not an alien with its own heart, but instead gets blood from two distinctly different circulations. Approximately 75 percent of the hepatic (liver) circulation arises from the mesentery (basically, your guts— stomach, intestines, etc.), arriving via the portal artery.6 Blood in the portal circulation is much different from normal arterial blood, because it is poorly oxygenated, having already passed through other tissue, and has extremely high concentrations of nutrients and drugs coming directly from the gastrointestinal system. The remainder comes from the hepatic artery, which branches (indirectly) off the aorta, and is normally oxygenated, with concentrations of drugs and nutrients being consistent with the remainder of the circulation.

Thus, drugs taken orally would be exposed to the liver at higher concentrations than that seen in the peripheral circulation (blood flow to the rest of the body). Also, many drugs, including AAS, are metabolized and inactivated, unless they have been chemically altered to protect against oxidation by the cytochrome P450 complexes, or other metabolizing enzymes.7

Bodybuilders are thinking at this point, "Well, every AAS is protected against the liver's first pass clearance, so it is bull to think the liver can be exposed to elevated testosterone without affecting the muscles." Think for a moment; testosterone has to be alkylated or esterified to a long-chain fatty acid to survive the liver's enzymatic attacks, or bypass the organ. Unmodified testosterone, or crystalline testosterone, will be able to interact with the liver cells via existing genomic and non-genomic mechanism (the usual receptor-based actions), but will be inactivated and cleared prior to reaching the peripheral circulation.7

It is a bit more difficult to absolutely avoid the liver, and in fact, it is unlikely that any claim can be made to do so. However, using non-oral testosterone administration, particularly a faster-acting form, one can preferentially expose skeletal muscle, which gets 100 percent of its blood supply through the peripheral circulation to testosterone, versus the liver, which acquires only 25 percent of blood supply that way. There are also some regional differences within the liver, but that exceeds the topic of this article. Nonetheless, a fast-acting peripheral source of testosterone would affect the skeletal muscle, with a slighter effect (based on total organ area under the curve exposure) on the liver. To achieve this, a topical testosterone was used.

In this study, a group of GH and testosterone-deficient men were provided with either daily treatment of a topical testosterone (5 mg), or incremental (increasing schedules) of oral crystalline testosterone, at daily doses of 10, 20, 40, and 80 mg. The patients were followed and measures of testosterone, igf-1, resting energy expenditure, fatty acid oxidation, thyroid hormone-binding globulin, and sex-hormone-binding globulin were measured.5

As would be expected, the transdermal testosterone increased serum testosterone in these hypogonadal men; the oral crystalline testosterone had no effect. Only the 80 mg dose of crystalline testosterone affected the binding globulins (a sign of overexposure of the liver to androgens), reducing both. Serum igf-1, the secondary growth factor produced by both the liver and skeletal muscle, was unchanged.

Relative to the point of interest, in this group of men who were not involved in exercise as part of the protocol, resting energy expenditure did not change.5 An increase in resting energy expenditure was reported in the 2005 study, possibly due to the administration of a supraphysiologic dose being administered via a long-acting injectable testosterone ester (250 mg).3 Lean mass changes were not measured, and in the short timespan involved, it is unlikely that the increase in serum testosterone to the normal range caused any significant increase in lean mass.

However, in this group, who were treated very conservatively, fatty acid oxidation increased significantly (~25 percent) in the group when treated with transdermal testosterone, but not with any dose of the oral crystalline testosterone.

The authors discussed various routes by which testosterone could increase fatty acid oxidation when affecting peripheral tissues, such as fat and muscle. Androgens, such as testosterone, inhibit the uptake of fat into the fat cell by hindering the actions of an enzyme called lipoprotein lipase (LPL).8 Lipoproteins carry fat through the bloodstream, and LPL cuts away the bound fat, so it can be sucked up by the fat cell.

Adrenergic stimulation of lipolysis (breaking down stored fat through the actions of epinephrine and related drugs— i.e., clenbuterol, ephedrine) is enhanced by testosterone.9 The net result is that fat cells are less likely to store fat and more likely to release it into the circulation to be used as fuel (calorie-burning for cellular energy). They noted that some of the fat-reducing effects of testosterone may be GH-related as testosterone increases GH secretion, but the igf-1 concentration was unchanged in the men suffering already from GH-deficiency.5

An interesting part of the discussion related to a study showing oral estrogens reduce whole-body fatty acid oxidation, due to effects of testosterone on the liver, whereas transdermal estrogens had no effect. The original thought was that oral androgens (testosterone) would have the opposite effect, increasing whole-body or liver fatty acid oxidation. As this was not observed, some might wonder if the testosterone was aromatized in the liver, negating any effect; in fact, there is essentially no aromatase activity in the liver, so that would be a non-issue.

The conclusion of the study was that transdermal testosterone can increase fatty acid oxidation, and that the effect does not involve changes in the liver's metabolic function; this is in agreement with the prior study showing injectable testosterone had a similar effect on substrate utilization (burning fat versus carbohydrates for energy). Despite the logical hypothesis that the effects of testosterone would be liver-based, the converse of the effects of oral estrogen, this study revealed that the actions of testosterone take place in the peripheral tissues, likely involving the fat cells, skeletal muscle, and likely promoting other changes including neuro-endocrine responses.

What does this mean for the athlete, bodybuilder, or fitness enthusiast? For a young, healthy, adult male, there may be little benefit, as the dose of transdermal testosterone was that used in conservative hormonal replacement protocols. However, the moderately supraphysiologic injectable administration used in the 2005 study did increase both resting energy expenditure and fatty acid oxidation (fat-burning). For the lifter just passing mid-life who may be experiencing changes in body fat, it may provide incentive to have his serum testosterone profile checked by a qualified health care practitioner.


----------



## CityHunter (Feb 21, 2012)

Tonight was a good traing I did a 5X5 Squat at 140 KG! Good!


----------



## suprfast (Feb 21, 2012)

CityHunter said:


> Tonight was a good traing I did a 5X5 Squat at 140 KG! Good!



Nice and light.  Did you go deep?


----------



## CityHunter (Feb 22, 2012)

By deep did you mean almost touching the ground???

If yes, well no. Not that deep. I squat at 90 degrees like when I sit in a chair, but yes I'm gonna try deeper


----------



## CityHunter (Feb 22, 2012)

I might begin to have some acne on the face. I have it sometimes, so don't know for sure if it's the Testosterone or just regular acne.


----------



## squigader (Feb 22, 2012)

CityHunter said:


> I might begin to have some acne on the face. I have it sometimes, so don't know for sure if it's the Testosterone or just regular acne.



Odds are its the test.


----------



## CityHunter (Feb 22, 2012)

squigader said:


> Odds are its the test.



No I think it's not.

I jumped on the scale this morning and was at 98 kg was at 94.6 two weeks ago. Am I eating too much and should I slow down a bit???


----------



## suprfast (Feb 23, 2012)

each person responds differently.  I had zero issues of acne before cycle and now I have to fight it.  Small price to pay but its fairly under control.  If I had pizza face I just wouldnt cycle.  

Expect to jump up in weight but its your call as to how much you want to gain and how fast.  Most people for their first cycle just eat enough to allow themselves to grow.  Your next cycle can be a cut, then a lean bulk.  

Stop over thinking and keep overeating.


----------



## squigader (Feb 23, 2012)

CityHunter said:


> No I think it's not.
> 
> I jumped on the scale this morning and was at 98 kg was at 94.6 two weeks ago. Am I eating too much and should I slow down a bit???



Many people report acne as early as their first/second week in.
In regards to the weight - some of it could simply be water weight. Don't trust the scale too much, go by your lifts. Not eating enough on cycle would be a waste!


----------



## CityHunter (Feb 23, 2012)

Alright I was expecting this answer!!!! Let's eat!!!!


----------



## Roaddkingg (Feb 23, 2012)

Yes you need to eat a lot, especially high protein.
The idea of six small meals is preferred with several protein drinks.
Many people make the mistake of not eating enough while on. Dont worry about the weight. You want to grow right?
And 308lbs is pretty darn good dont let anyone bullshit you.
I have been experimenting with drop sets the last several weeks while I'm waiting for my tendon to heal and they have improved my strength a lot.
perhaps you need to check into them. I used a combination of drops for all body part.
By the time you are dont with you'r cycle at this rate you'll have thousands of posts.LOL


----------



## CityHunter (Feb 23, 2012)

Yep understood. I just don't want to look like to a strong piece of fat.


----------



## suprfast (Feb 23, 2012)

CityHunter said:


> Alright I was expecting this answer!!!! Let's eat!!!!



eat, train, sleep.  Im sure you have shit in the middle like work but remember the first three.


----------



## CityHunter (Feb 24, 2012)

Fourth injection this morning. I hit a nerve at first!!! Ouchhhhh that hurts! Pull out the needle and found an other spot.


----------



## Roaddkingg (Feb 24, 2012)

Dont worry.
You wont be just a strong piece of fat. 
You can always drop the water later. Perhaps you need to adjust you'r ai a bit.
If you'r weights going up to fast that could have something to do with it. 
I will have to go back and look at what you'r plans are(were) for the ai.


----------



## CityHunter (Feb 24, 2012)

I think my AI is ok, but I'm enjoying eating and do that very well, this explain the weight jump.


----------



## CityHunter (Feb 25, 2012)

Pain at the top of my back today. Don't know if it's my pillow or the clean and press of yesterday. Rest today and 50mg of Voltarene. Will be back to gym tommorrow for the fourth training of the week. Hope 4 days is enough in a week.


----------



## CityHunter (Feb 25, 2012)

Guys I'm a sex machine... Fucked Twice tonight and ready for a third !!!


----------



## CityHunter (Feb 27, 2012)

What a training tonight. I'm definetely stronger and I CAN see now that I'm bigger!!


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 27, 2012)

CityHunter said:


> Guys I'm a sex machine... Fucked Twice tonight and ready for a third !!!


Pics, or it didn't happen.


----------



## CityHunter (Feb 27, 2012)

LOL your Fag reputation is finally true!!!!!!


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 27, 2012)

It's not a reputation, this shit is real!


----------



## CityHunter (Feb 27, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> It's not a reputation, this shit is real!



Mmmmmm do want a date with me?


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 27, 2012)

Post a pic, fag.


----------



## CityHunter (Feb 28, 2012)

I will tonight faggie!

Today was the day of my fifth pin. Don't know why, but it was a little bit painful... Anyway! I eat eat eat and eat. I didn't jump on the scale but I'm Feeling like an elephant!


----------



## CityHunter (Feb 29, 2012)

Here I am :

When I began my cycle at 94.6kg :







[/IMG]

and now at the beginning of my third week on T at 101 kg :


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 29, 2012)

You can see the changes. Just keep eating everything in sight, then go on a cut after this.


----------



## CityHunter (Feb 29, 2012)

Alright then. The thing is I'm always starving! 

It's only my third week and I'm really getting stronger. Love it!


----------



## CityHunter (Feb 29, 2012)

Bigbenj what about our date???? LOL

Concerning the cut are talking about a simple cut, I mean without any gear? Or a cut with clenbuterol?


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 29, 2012)

That's up to you and your comfort level.


----------



## CityHunter (Feb 29, 2012)

What do you mean by confort level?

Excellent training tonight my Arms almost explosed.


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 29, 2012)

I mean if you want to do another cycle soon or not. Or if you wan't to use clen.
I would say do a prop and tren cycle, but it's up to you.


----------



## CityHunter (Feb 29, 2012)

Yeah why not but before that PCT, blood test and weeks of break before a next cycle. I also want to see how much gains I will keep from this first cycle.

So prop and Tren for this cycle.... I have to read on that.


----------



## Roaddkingg (Mar 1, 2012)

Well you'r weights coming up and you say you are a lot stronger so I'd say things are working just like they are supposed to. 
A cut can also be done with long esters ie. test E and tren E with a lot less pinning.
At that point it will come down to diet, hard work and cardio.
Keep up the good work. 
Study and learn but dont over think things. I know it's hard when you'r new but you'll get the hang of it and then you'll know what I'm talking about.


----------



## suprfast (Mar 1, 2012)

Do a proper PCT for your first run just to see you respond.  Then hop on something fun like the tren and prop.  Its up to you but on my low dose Ive had minimal if any sides with the tren.  I really thing the ED pinning makes a huge difference.  Small trickle throughout the week vs a huge blast twice a week.  

As always, replied to your pm 

Keep it up and right now id worry about eating.  Even if you eat clean make sure you are eating at minimum 500 calories over maintenance.  The whole point of the first cycle is to gain muscle mass.  second, third, forth, 15th cycle will continue fine tuning your personal goals.


----------



## CityHunter (Mar 2, 2012)

Thx guys, thx a lot!!!!

Don't worry for the food, I'm eating everything on sight!!!!


----------



## CityHunter (Mar 3, 2012)

Went to the gym tonight.... Ohhhh myyyyyyyyyy!!!! the dead lift was hard really really hard!!!

It was my last training for this week. I'm a bit tired, I'm gonna take two days rest. I'm training between 4 and 5 days each week eating like a mofo.

So far my strength is still going up. My body weight is around 103/104 kg, I started at 94/95 kg. Food explain a lot this.

I'm at the end of my third week on T. For the newbie who could be interrested by how you feel for a first time cycle, here is my feeling:

- First I'm stronger for sure. At first I thought it was just placebo but now after having benched a 5X5 at 100Kg, I can tell it's not a placebo at all!

- Some guys here described they had much more confidence in them, much more energy, the impression to be invincible... I don't feel that at all. There is no magic here. Even if you're taking Testosterone, you have to motivate yourself as usual to go to the gym. Don't expect to get the Superman syndrom.

- But what about the muscle gains?????? Do I look like HULK after three weeks on T???
Well I'm doing a 10 weeks cycle. I'm not even in the middle of it. When I look the picture I took when I began the cycle and now, I'm obviously bigger. BUT to be honnest I want more! I want to see veins on my shoulders and on my arms and look myself telling me... WOW look at you all these new muscles! And..... for the moment I can't say that... I'm bigger because of the food,training and T but I'm not yet satisfied at all. We'll see 2 weeks!


----------



## BP2000 (Mar 3, 2012)

It takes till the 4th week and 5th before you reached your "peak".  so give anothe report in a few weeks to see if your energy level's have gone up.


----------



## CityHunter (Mar 4, 2012)

Ok BP2000 I will!!!

I'm experiencing important sweating during the night. I'm donna slow down a bit the food, I'm getting fat....


----------



## BP2000 (Mar 4, 2012)

are you bulking or?  In your thing it say's working on a 6 pack.  Is that a 6 pack of beer?

It sucks to gain a lot of fat cause it takes a long time to cut.  Best way is to lean bulk which you keep your cals in a decent range but don't go overboard on the carb's.


----------



## delarosa13 (Mar 5, 2012)

City Great Job In Your Cycle thus Far, I'm Fairly New to the Board but can always appreciate a fellow Athlete Moving forward and making Gains!! Keep it up Brotha!

DelaRosa13


----------



## CityHunter (Mar 5, 2012)

@BP2000, I'm bulking right now, adding a maximum of muscles on my body. I just don't like the fact to get fat.  When I say fat it's because I want to go too fast... I would like to be already at the second step where I'm cutting after having added a decent amount of muscles. But well one step after another.

I'm eating a lot and I might have been overboard with carbs, but well, I'm starving and I'm training really really hard!!!! So I think this the price to pay. I can lose weight really easily and will do a cutting cycle to keep muscle mass as soon as I can!!!


@ Delarosa13, THX man!!!


----------



## CityHunter (Mar 5, 2012)

*canna go further*

Hey everyone,

Need you really bad for what I plan to do. I read all cycles plans here, and I think I'm ok if I do this but just wanna be sure. Could you tell me if I have something to change. You'll find my current cycle below with PCT.

I'm right now at the beginning of my fourth week on Test E at 500mg/week. I plan to stay at this amount between weeks 1-7. I would like to go to 700mg/week from weeks 7 to 10. 

Questions :

First, isn't it too much for a first cycle? ( for the moment except sweating, no sides at all...)

Second, if do that should I change the dosage of Aromasin?? I'm taking right now 12,5mg.


Third, should I also change something in my PCT?

Thx for help!!!!!



Sunday : 10/12,5mg Aromasin / 1 quarter tablet of Proscar per day (1.25mg)

Monday : 10/12,5mg Aromasin / 500iu HCG / 1 quarter tablet of Procar per day (1.25mg)

Tuesday : 10/12,5mg Aromasin / 250mg Enanthate /1 quarter tablet of Proscar per day (1.25mg)

Wednesday : 10/12,5mg Aromasin / 1 quarter tablet of Proscar per day (1.25mg)

Thursday : 10/12,5mg Aromasin /500iu HCG/ 1 quarter tablet of Proscar per day (1.25mg)

Friday : 10/12,5mg Aromasin /250mg Enanthate / 1 quarter tablet of Proscar per day (1.25mg)

Saturday : 10/12,5mg Aromasin / 1 quarter tablet of Proscar per day (1.25mg)

Each day: Multivitamins, fish oil etc...




Post Cycle Therapy :

2 weeks waiting the esters clear out with 2 injections of HCG. 1000iu HCG on monday and 1000iu on thursday 

100/75/50/50 Clomid (50mg taken twice per day during 3 weeks and the week 4, 50mg taken once per day) (is it enough???????)

20mg/20mg/20mg/10mg Aromasin (20mg daily for 3 weeks, 10mg daily in week 4)

3g Vit C every day split in 3 doses
10g creatine daily

1 quarter tablet of Proscar per day (1.25mg)


----------



## suprfast (Mar 5, 2012)

CityHunter said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Need you really bad for what I plan to do. I read all cycles plans here, and I think I'm ok if I do this but just wanna be sure. Could you tell me if I have something to change. You'll find my current cycle below with PCT.
> 
> ...





Hey I thought you were supposed to have all this figured out before you started mister!!!  

PCT might be high on the clomid for the first week but itll work.  Expect to get shut down during PCT.  I went from banging away nightly to just wanting to be held

adding some test for the last few weeks is fine.  Depending on how much you have will depend on how much you can go over your original goal.  Id go 1-6 500mg/wk.  7-8 750mg/wk and on the end 9-10 blast that with a full gram per week.  Another option would be to pick up some orals and run them on the back end of your cycle.  Popped my first winny and never felt so pumped.

As always, im only a pm away.


----------



## BP2000 (Mar 5, 2012)

Clomid dose might be to high. It can cause eyesight problems (tracers, etc. you can look it up) at high doseages. I would do 75 the first week then 50 and the last week down to 25. There are studies of guys taking 25mg and increasing test levels 140%. 

Gear you could go up to 600-750 week 6 or 7 if you like. And I would also look into getting a bottle of Formeron for PCT. You can use it on cycle as well for an AI.


----------



## CityHunter (Mar 5, 2012)

Suprfast!!! Lol are you camping here lol!!!!????

I wanted to wait and see how I was reacting. So far so good. I have enough Test with me. The only thing I canna know is if the dosage of Aromasin on cycle and post cycle, also clomid are suffisaient or not if I bump the T dosage.


----------



## suprfast (Mar 5, 2012)

CityHunter said:


> Suprfast!!! Lol are you camping here lol!!!!????
> 
> I wanted to wait and see how I was reacting. So far so good. I have enough Test with me. The only thing I canna know is if the dosage of Aromasin on cycle and post cycle, also clomid are suffisaient or not if I bump the T dosage.



Stalker.


----------



## CityHunter (Mar 6, 2012)

Will stay after all at 500mg for this first one


----------



## suprfast (Mar 6, 2012)

CityHunter said:


> Will stay after all at 500mg for this first one



that works too.  You have plenty of cycles ahead of you to experiment.


----------



## CityHunter (Mar 6, 2012)

Yep! Beginning of the fourth week under T. I don't eat enough carbs today before my training. Oh god I felt the lack of it!!!!


----------



## suprfast (Mar 6, 2012)

CityHunter said:


> Yep! Beginning of the fourth week under T. I don't eat enough carbs today before my training. Oh god I felt the lack of it!!!!



Eat sucka.  Probably just a bad day.  This is gonna sound weird but take a few days off.  I always come back with more focus and energy.


----------



## CityHunter (Mar 7, 2012)

Yeahh... I'm gonna take a break tonight doing the couch potatoe


----------



## CityHunter (Mar 8, 2012)

Hard day today, don't know if it's the T or if I caught something but I had a sudden and fucking strong and brutal headache! I feel better tonight but wow!!! Hope to never have this again!


----------



## CityHunter (Mar 9, 2012)

Back to the gym tonight and wowwwwwwwww I had strength to sell!!!! I squat tonight, for the first time of my life 200 kg!!!!!!!! Amazing!!!!

I also felt the pump in my arms! The T is definetely kicking from now!


----------



## CityHunter (Mar 10, 2012)

Shit headache again.... So strong that I had to stop my training..... Does anyone experienced this while on cycle???


----------



## suprfast (Mar 10, 2012)

Never experienced headaches, but dont hesitate to take an aleve or something.  

Super mad props to the 200kg squat.


----------



## CityHunter (Mar 10, 2012)

Thx bro!


----------



## ayasbo (Mar 10, 2012)

Am interested in this test only cycle but don't have clomid,can i substitute with nolva?


----------



## CityHunter (Mar 11, 2012)

I wouldn't do that. According to what I read, it increases IGF-1 . Off cycle this is a problem.  HeavyIron wrote that "PCT is a fragile time and lower IGF-1 and GH levels is not desirable. I am recommending an AI that is specific to men that can be used on cycle and during PCT. It is my conclusion that Aromasin is the obvious choice."


----------



## ayasbo (Mar 13, 2012)

How about aromasin 12.5 mg eod on cycle and for pct nolva/aromasin?


----------



## ayasbo (Mar 13, 2012)

Something like 20 nolva/12.5 aromasin first 4 weeks than 10 nolva/6.5 aromasin next 2 weeks for pct.


----------



## CityHunter (Mar 14, 2012)

Look my cycle and do this.


----------



## CityHunter (Mar 14, 2012)

Guys I'm stronger and stronger each day. I'm big right now around 107kg. It's my fifth week under T. No sides so far... A little bit of acne but not even sure if the T did that. 

BUT since few days my voice changed really!!! She is deeper really deeper!


----------



## suprfast (Mar 14, 2012)

CityHunter said:


> Guys I'm stronger and stronger each day. I'm big right now around 107kg. It's my fifth week under T. No sides so far... A little bit of acne but not even sure if the T did that.
> 
> BUT since few days my voice changed really!!! She is deeper really deeper!



Damn, you've put on some weight.


----------



## CityHunter (Mar 14, 2012)

Yep!!!! What about the voice??? Did you have that???


----------



## BP2000 (Mar 14, 2012)

Your voice got deeper???  I never heard of that


----------



## CityHunter (Mar 14, 2012)

BP2000 said:


> Your voice got deeper???  I never heard of that



LOL I'm sick a little! This explain everything!


----------



## suprfast (Mar 15, 2012)

CityHunter said:


> Yep!!!! What about the voice??? Did you have that???



Maybe your nuts dropped 

You need to start thinking about a second cycle.


----------



## CityHunter (Mar 15, 2012)

*Bw*

Lol right now I have Barry White's voice!

Couldn't go to the gym too much this week, just had the time to go once so tommorrow, saturday and sunday are going to be busy day at gym for me!!!!


----------



## suprfast (Mar 15, 2012)

CityHunter said:


> Lol right now I have Barry White's voice!
> 
> Couldn't go to the gym too much this week, just had the time to go once so tommorrow, saturday and sunday are going to be busy day at gym for me!!!!



Oh you were being serious.  I have no idea why your voice changed.  maybe its test flu.


----------



## CityHunter (Mar 16, 2012)

What???? Test flu????


----------



## CityHunter (Mar 17, 2012)

Shit I'm sick. Don't know for sure if it  s the T flu. If it is what should I do??


----------



## suprfast (Mar 17, 2012)

take some medicine.  Same stuff you would take if you were not on test.  It happens and it is that time of year.


----------



## CityHunter (Mar 18, 2012)

Yep I'm ok now! The funniest thing was I was feeling sick but was full of energy! Was sweating like a beast during the training but it was actually a good sensation!


----------



## CityHunter (Mar 18, 2012)

Here I am for the newbies who could be interested by the results you can expect with this type of cycle. The pictures suck a little, not the same light, not the same distance but well better than nothing!!!


At the beginning :







4th week :







Beginning of the 6th week :


----------



## FTW34 (Mar 18, 2012)

real happy its working out for you, i def see some gains in ur chest tri's and bi's, lookz like u got some bloat in ur midsection though, not that i am a expert or one to really critique


----------



## CityHunter (Mar 18, 2012)

LOL Ok I need to fart!


----------



## MULCH63 (Mar 19, 2012)

wow dude what week is that last pic......


----------



## suprfast (Mar 19, 2012)

You're definitely eating


----------



## CityHunter (Mar 19, 2012)

LOL Yes I Do!


----------



## CityHunter (Mar 19, 2012)

MULCH63 said:


> wow dude what week is that last pic......



Beginning of the 6 week


----------



## CityHunter (Mar 21, 2012)

Jumped on the scale this morning I'm almost at 108kg bodyweight. Started at 94/95 kg.


----------



## Roaddkingg (Mar 22, 2012)

WOW! 
Thats pretty dang good.
28.6lbs is a lot of weight and with that weight comes a lot more strength .
Now just work smart so you can hold it bro.


----------



## CityHunter (Mar 29, 2012)

Awesome training tonight my strength just exploded even if right now I'm fucking tired!!!!!

Squat 200kg 5x5
Front squat 120kg3x8
Walking lunges 3x12


----------



## CityHunter (Apr 3, 2012)

I felt like shit yesterday, no energy at all pain everywhere, worse training ever! AND GOD I HATE DEADLIFT!


----------



## CityHunter (Apr 4, 2012)

This is my 8th week cycle by now. My shoulders joints begin to hurt a little but I'm stronger and bigger I have ever been. I took some fat, it's inevitable but I'm pretty satisfied for my first cycle. So far no sides!

I'm going to do a blood test on friday to Check everything's alright


----------



## CityHunter (Apr 14, 2012)

I'm right now in the 9th week of my cycle, one week and I'm done! I took few days off the gym, I was tired and my joints hurted a little. I'm going back today.

I also did a blood test to check if everything was fine in my body and also if Sciroxx was good to go... and well it is 100% leget. My T has doubled!!

Take a look here : http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/lab-testing/158610-sciroxx.html#post2784838


----------



## CityHunter (Apr 20, 2012)

ANDDDDDDDDDDDD.... I'm done! End of my 10 weeks cycle today! Still no sides so far!!! I'll post some pics tomorrow. Now all the challenge is going to keep a maximum of my gains losing fat!!!


----------



## CityHunter (Apr 21, 2012)

End of the cycle . 

Here is a picture of me before : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and now after a the ten weeks cycle :


----------



## Digitalash (Apr 21, 2012)

good work bro, you definitely put on some solid weight. You should drop some water during pct and you'll probably actually look even better, even though you might lose some size. Keep up your cals and stay motivated bro, it can be easy to lose motivation during pct but stick with it and you'll have a nice starting point to jump off from on your next cycle 

As far as your pm, I would wait a little while to cut just to be sure you're recovered. If you intend to get bloodwork after pct that'll be a helpful guide. Just hold onto things for now and when your test levels are back to normal you can start a cut. 

$10 says you'll be planning your next cycle by the end of the week


----------



## bigbill69 (Apr 21, 2012)

you probally would of been better with some fat burners and a tread mill


----------



## CityHunter (Apr 24, 2012)

Fat burners when you are bulking?????!!!!

Trust me after my PCT I Will lose easily my fat


----------



## CityHunter (May 8, 2012)

I began yesterday my PCT, still acne on the face but it's getting better. So far my strength is still the same.


----------



## FTW34 (May 8, 2012)

good work city, i bet you loved it haha


----------



## Onedeep0811 (May 8, 2012)

CityHunter said:


> I began yesterday my PCT, still acne on the face but it's getting better. So far my strength is still the same.



My strength usually stays up during pct. It's after pct when it starts to drop a little.


----------



## BP2000 (May 9, 2012)

Get bloodwork in 6 weeks and post it in this thread will ya.


----------



## CityHunter (May 11, 2012)

Yep I will!!!!!!! Guys..... I can't wait to do a second one!!!!!


----------



## CityHunter (May 16, 2012)

I'm right now in my second week of PCT. Everything is going really well, still strong like if I was on T!!!! The only bad thing is Acne on my face.... I will go to see my doc to have a prescription of Tolexine. Otherwise Everything's fine. My weight didn't change still at 107kg.


----------



## CityHunter (Jun 3, 2012)

So this is the END! Today was my last day of PCT. I've been really sick the last two weeks, something like a flu so couldn't go to the gym but my weight is still stable around 105kg. Thx guys a lot for your help!


----------



## CityHunter (Jun 28, 2012)

Hello everybody! Couple of weeks after my PCT my strength is still good even if it decreased compared while on T.

I was at 107-108kg at the end of PCT and wearing my clothes began to be hard. So since few days I began à natural cut. I'm right now at 102kg.


----------



## BP2000 (Jun 28, 2012)

Get some bloods in a few weeks big boy.  Let's see if you are 100% recovered.  Did you get a baseline test #?


----------

